# Tell us what aviation means to you - CBC



## Yrys (29 Jul 2009)

Hi,

it is the century of flights in Canada. CBC invite peoples to
"tell us what aviation means to you" . Click on the following,
then "Send us" if you want to comment...



One hundred years of history, (documentary to be shown this autumn at CBC and Radio-Canada)

Canada’s conquest of the skies began at an elevation of between three and nine metres.
On February 23, 1909, the Silver Dart made the first powered flight in the country’s history,
over a distance of 800 metres.

One hundred years later, a replica of this legendary plane takes flight over the very same
frozen surface of Baddeck Bay, Nova Scotia. The event has kick off the Canadian Centennial
of Flight celebrations, to be continued year-long from coast to coast to coast.

As part of this voyage through time and space, CBC and Radio-Canada will be broadcasting
a four-part documentary series in the fall. Pending this series, our site offers a full calendar
of activities which will be held this year across the canadian sky.

The Canadian Centennial of Flight is also your celebration. If you have a memory to share
or have attended a commemorative ceremony, send us your comments, photos and audio/video
clips. We’ll post them on our website, year long. (all underline words have hyperlinks reachable on the
link above)

The four parts  are :

    * Episode One – First Flight
    * Episode Two – Conquering Geography
    * Episode Three – Lifelines
    * Episode Four – Dancing with Danger


*All the following event have reachable hyperlinks* through 
here,
then click on *full calendar*.

30 July - 15 August    DIVERS           Governor General's Cup
1th - 2 August             Cold Lake     Wing Armed Forces Day
2 - 4 August              Cold Lake     Centennial of Flight
2 August               Kincardine      ABC Gathering 2009
3 - 4 August              Winnipeg     Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum Avro Lancaster Flight
7 - 9 August              Abbotsford     Abbotsford Int't Air Show
8 - 16 August    Saint-Jean-sur-...    International Balloon Festival
9 August                Montréal       Centennial of Flight Displays at the NASCAR
12 August               Nanaimo     Snowbirds fly for CHILD
14 - 16 August             Greenwood    Silver Dart Weekend
14 - 28 August             Iqualuit        Centennial of Flight Displays
15 - 16 August             Saskatoon    Canada Remembers International Air Show
16 - 22 August            Baddeck    Silver Dart Centennial Aviation Week
17 - 22 August            Toronto    Warrior's Day Parade Air Force Musical Salute
21 Aug - 7 Sep     Toronto    Centennial of Flight Displays
21 Aug - 7 Sep     Vancouver    Centennial of Flight Displays
22 - 23 August     Saint-John's    Snowbirds Air Show
25 - 30 August     Québec           Québec City Military Tattoo
26 August             Gaspé             Snowbirds Air Show
29 - 30 August            Ottawa           Classic Air Rallye
29 - 30 August         Windsor           Windsor Airshow
30 August             Edmonton    90th Anniversary of the first use of an Aircraft in a police pursuit
2 September           Brantford    Brantford United Wat Airshow
4 - 7 September       Toronto           Canadian International Air Show
12 - 13 September    Halifax           Nova Scotia International Air Show
17 - 20 September    Baddeck         Bell Kite Festival and Harvest Home Picnic
20 September          Edmonton       Battle of Britain
20 September          Ottawa           Battle of Britain
1th - 3 October     Baddeck    Building one the Spirit of the Silver Dart Conference
21 - 23 October         Halifax    Canadian Aviation Maintenance Council's Forum
11 November           Edmonton     11th Remembrance Day ceremonies
29 November           Calgary     Centennial of Flight Displays at the Grey Cup
7 December            Montréal    United Nation day of Aviation
17 December           Edmonton    70th Anniversary of British Commonwealth Air Training Plan events
31 December           Baddeck      Salute to the Silver Dart Centennial Celebration


By clicking on "Send us" you will see the following :
Take over the controls

A first flight, a night flight, a gliding flight… tell us what aviation means to you
with your words, your pictures, your videos or your sounds.


----------



## Chispa (29 Feb 2016)

Hi searched Silver Dart found few posts, I’m aware this thread is old, and debated whether a new thread was warranted, for one question. The majority of sources provided by mainstream are from recent published authors/books, mainstream historian. Wiki recycled accounts claim as fallows: The Silver Dart (or Aerodrome #4) was a derivative of an early aircraft built by a Canadian/U.S. team, which after many successful flights in Hammondsport, New York, earlier in 1909, was dismantled and shipped to Baddeck, Nova Scotia. It was flown off the ice of Baddeck Bay, a sub-basin of Bras d'Or Lake, on 23 February 1909, making it the first controlled powered flight in Canada. The aircraft was piloted by one of its designers, John McCurdy. The original Silver Dart was designed and built by the Aerial Experiment Association (AEA), formed under the guidance of Dr. Alexander Graham Bell.


SVP I have dyslexia while English not even a second language, trying too fill in the blanks on the study-paper. Therefore, the above states the Silver Dart, with many successful flights at NY., dismantled and shipped by vessel to NS early 1909? 


 The documentation of the day suggests, as a whole, they had 14 successful attempts at HQ NY, that would include drome No.1, 2, 3, found no evidence Silver Dart ever flew in N.Y.

This is what I wrote first draft as fallows:

Constructed, as a whole, by AEA members in 1908 styled as “Aerdrome No. 4 Silver Dart,” its main designer, engineer, was John Alexander Douglas McCurdy. While helping a friend, classmate, Casey certainly contributed, both engineering graduates, of the University of Toronto. The motor was a new innovation, world’s first water-cooled engine, constructed by Glenn Curtiss, with some plane sections sent by rail destination Bell’s laboratory at Baddeck. The drome completely assembled with tests conducted, by Bell, McCurdy and laboratory staff assistance,

The above are from accounts of the day, while the below found no evidence supporting those facts

(dissembled, crated and returned back to New York for further testing, flown many times crated and shipped back to Baddeck)?


(The AEA a Canadian/US team with 14 successful attempts at H.Q. Hammonsport, New York, dismantled and crated the Silver Dart, transported by train, destination Nova Scotia.)

Back in their experimental laboratory, by 9th December 1908 the aerodrome was assembled and in preparations, for Canada’s first motorised flight. Recorded at that time as being the twenty first individual, too ever fly off the ground in a gasoline-powered machine. On 23rd February 1909, ca 1.00 pm the cold weather promoted crowds too…………………….


Looking for documented accounts of the day; that once Curtiss sent by rail the motor and some parts, assembled at NS, did it stay, or sent back to NY and then sent back to NS, for the Dart’s first Canadian flight? 


THK U FR YR TME
Joseph


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Mar 2016)

Joseph, perhaps some of these links below may connect to further information regarding the Silver Dart.  I have not seen many references with great detail on the actual build up of the Silver Dart (AEA aircraft #4), that John McCurdy flew both in Baddeck, and later that year (August 1909) in Petawawa.  McCurdy crashed the Silver Dart at Petawawa, necessitating repairs, and he continued flying the back-up aircraft (#3, I believe) demonstrating the aircraft to the Canadian military.

The Aerial Experimentation Association (AEA) and the Silver Dart

Candada's 'Pathway to the Stars' began with The Silver Dart

Regards
G2G


----------



## Chispa (12 Mar 2016)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Joseph, perhaps some of these links below may connect to further information regarding the Silver Dart.  I have not seen many references with great detail on the actual build up of the Silver Dart (AEA aircraft #4), that John McCurdy flew both in Baddeck, and later that year (August 1909) in Petawawa.  McCurdy crashed the Silver Dart at Petawawa, necessitating repairs, and he continued flying the back-up aircraft (#3, I believe) demonstrating the aircraft to the Canadian military.
> 
> The Aerial Experimentation Association (AEA) and the Silver Dart
> 
> ...




Thank U, know the forces.ca account 

TNK U FR YR TME, Joseph.


----------

